# National Retriever Championship



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

A guy I hunt with has his dog in the open this year for the first time. He has been training dogs his whole life and now finally reached this point. I wish him luck. I don't really follow trials much but it should be fun to watch the progress. It would be cool to watch it in person.

http://working-retriever.com/07nrc/index.html


----------



## Fosse (Jan 5, 2007)

Who is that...Roger?


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

Nope, his name is Bob from Chippewa Falls. Wayne Curtis is running his dog in the trial.


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

AKC- Is doing a really poor job of covering the National this year, RTF and WRC are doing a heck of alot better.. You would think AKC would try and do a better job of covering the biggest event in the game. My young dog Bodey is out of FC AFC Weezer Retreezer , and Bob Johson his owner is a Amature handler so I'm rootin for Them..


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

I take back everything I said about AKC :lol: They now have videos up on the 2nd. series. Shu I believe the dog you are talking about is in the first set of videos.

here is the link.

http://www.akc.org/events/field_trials/ ... monday.cfm

And Shu here are some pics of the dog you are talking about FC Big Bucks Badger


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

Cool - yep, that's Badger. Thanks for posting!

Dave


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Here is the link for the 4th. series a 265 yard water blind. If you want to see a nice blind run click on "creek Robber " handled by Jim Gonia.

http://www.akc.org/events/field_trials/ ... uesday.cfm


----------



## tumblebuck (Feb 17, 2004)

Now that's a blind! 

Through the ditch, into the water, across the point... dog goes out of site a couple times.

I'm always amazed at what these dogs can do given the proper training and time.

Shu...did you join a retrieve club down there yet?


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

Hi Todd,
Nope, not yet. I've been training at Kelly farms near my house and would like to join a club this spring. With a 10 yr old and a 12 yr old that are both in sports it's tough to find the time!

Are you in a club out there?


----------



## tumblebuck (Feb 17, 2004)

Gotcha....check out the Northern Flight club if you get a chance. I know a few people who belong if you need some names.

No retriever club in Bismarck 

Minot has one...but with gas over $3 a gallon...

Did you change jobs? or just email...I tried email a couple times and it didn't go through.


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

nope, same from when you were at mccain. I'll shoot you a PM


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Here is the link for the 6th. series a 350 yard water blind..

http://www.akc.org/events/field_trials/ ... ursday.cfm


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

man, that is a tough one!


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

Weezer and Badger are in the final 16!!

http://working-retriever.com/07nrc/fri.html


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Trust me I've been keeping a close eye on this one.

It sure would be nice to have a pup out of a NFC prior to being a NFC and having to pay the price now.

Weezer is a pretty special dog, 5 years old has finished 3 National Ameratures and now is going into the 9th. series of the National Open 

Congrats to Badger as well he must be a great dog himself, I have never seen him run.

Shu have you hunted with Badger or is he strictly a Trial dog?


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

Yeah, I have been checking it about 4-5 times a day to stay updated also.

I didn't realize that about Weezer....that's very impressive. I hear ya about the price deal.

I hunted with Badger a couple times last year but obviously this year he was preparing for this.


----------

